# Nerite snail



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay so I really wanted to buy a tank mate for Benz. He loves movement so Im sure he would be entertained by a small tankmate. He is in a 3 gallon tank. I originally wanted a mystery snail but then people were saying it was too small to carry a mystery snail it that tank. 

So people said to get a nerite snail. I was reading up on them and a lot of random internet sites were saying that they were picky eaters and only eat algae. Where would I get algae for them?

Is there a snail that I can get with a simpler diet that cannot reproduce in freshwater?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you could get him algae wafers! they even sell those at walmart ^-^


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

algae wafers, guessing 5$ for a bag that will have enough to keep em going for 2 years?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah that helps. I had no idea they had algae wafers lol. I read about people producing their own algae and im was just thinking how am I going to do that. The algae wafers help thanks! 

Any other requirements that I should do to keep the nerite snail happy?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

For algae you could always just setup a bowl with no filter just water and conditioner, put it in a sunny window and BAM, algae. The longer that it gets sunlight the more algae.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh thats easy!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Algae wafers work, or you can weigh down a piece of zucchini or cucumber, and the snail will munch on that. I drop those in my tank every week for my otocinclus cats and snails  It's normally gone in about 24-36 hours.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a nerite snail lol. I looked on aquabid and they don't have any and ebay they are kind of expensive... I really like the look of the horned ones if anyone knows where I can find a cheap one. 

Also I can keep him in a 3 gallon with my betta right or is that too much bioload?

EDIT: I take it back they do have some on aquabid but they are still pricey plus I don't want to buy in bulk


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/101787/Nerite-Snail.aspx


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

the other day i was asking about a nerite snail too and someone said the water changes should be more frequent since the bioload would be high.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/101787/Nerite-Snail.aspx


I called about 5 petcos and non carry them and its like 30 dollars to ship


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

djembekah said:


> the other day i was asking about a nerite snail too and someone said the water changes should be more frequent since the bioload would be high.


Oh really? I was told they would be the only ones I could keep... hmm


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been communicating with an eBay seller who's just minutes away from me. She has a regular fish store in her home with over 100 tanks! She seems really nice and also breeds bettas. 

Here are some Nerite snails she currently has available and I really don't think they are super expensive, but shipping is always a consideration. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Horned-Neri...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e6c6d48af#ht_500wt_1202

I'm lucky because she's going to allow me to come up and pick out some plants, maybe a Nerite snail and eventually some cherry shrimps and I won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i think its just that 3 gallons is on the small side. idk.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Nerites have tiny bioloads. The pond snail poops more than it.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh good to know Silver!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Really, the only time I even noticed my nerite pooing was when I had a slight out break of green hair algae... he was a pig


----------

